# Fireant in wood by Wingshooter



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

His work has caught my eyes just recently, Simply amazing!

http://postimage.org/image/7mue9flw/

The 'Fireant', a nicely formed framed out of Maple wood. The frame itself has an OTT attachment as an option you can choose from. The nicely curve fit my average hand and shoot briantly with long bands as well as short bands! You can have a choice of either wood or GRP with different type of finish.

Tip is very wide which takes wide band latex or other flats no problem at all! The frame came with a single tapered 25-20 mm Latex bands together with a 'Rayshot' cow-pig pouch! Brilliant combination of sleekness and low drawing pull which makes it very easy to draw and shoot! But..... Beware! Don't let the low draw weight fool you, they are packed with a lot of power for a single band assembly! A bit like bands on 'steroids', they are blistering fast!

Tried it with marbles, steel and lead, I was surely not dissapointed but impressed!

What have impressed me is that even using a piece ofrubber eraser as ammo, that set up was able to perforate a coke can at 15ft on a full draw! The Fireant itself match with those bands is a deadly and sweet combination, combining comfort, contour design and power in one set up.

Due to the low draw, I can target shoot with it comfortably and would not hesitate to use it as a powerful hunting slingshot.

As far as the service and price is concern, you cannot match the $25 shipping included! Fast service with the website link to paypal and Roger getting back to you for other queries. Shipped the same day and fast shipping! Bands were sent seperately without ANY extra cost!

A good service and product at an affordable price in my book!


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Got to agree , I have the Fire Ant in glass fibre and camo , bargain as well , gotta get me one of those bentwood lovelies as well !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still love that logo. So awesome.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you sir I am glad you like it.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I use the Fire Ant and love the thing. I have purchased 6 of his Slingshots. Here is a picture of mine. The camo Ant has a skirt on it and it makes a world of difference in holding. It gives my 3rd finger a rest.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have a green fireant and it shoot great.


----------

